# Bringing a RIde Society 154 out to Colorado...



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I need some advice...
I currently ride a Ride Society 154. I don't take it in the park, but it's got awesome flex and I coudn't find a woman's board that I liked as much. I'm 5'11'' and weigh 175- so choices were limited.

Some friends have invited me out to CO for a week- (Wolfe Creek Ski Resort) and I am not sure whether or not it's a good idea to take my board out there, or to get a powder board. Is there a huge difference? I have a friend who is willing to sell me his 2005 Burton Malolo (158) for $80, but it does need some base work. I'm in college, so going out and buying another board at full price is a last resort.

What do you think?????


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

What sort of base work?


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Take the Malolo to a shop (before you commit to buying it) and see what they say about it. If it's fixable, then it would be a dream at Wolf Creek. Wolf is pretty flat in many spots and can really take a toll on the legs. The Malolo would help with this but your society 154 would be pretty short for the wolf pow so if the Malolo doesn't work out I would try to borrow a friends bigger board. 
PS it is currently nuking at wolf creek


----------

